

Omtimizing clothing related routines - daRomansky

What is your best &quot;hacks&quot; for dealing with cloths?<p>Here are a couple of mine:
- I have several IKEA blue bags for different types (sports, white, bed+towels)
- hangers are used right after I take the cloths out of the machine (all of my cloths are hung)<p>I haven&#x27;t figured out what to do with cloths I put on for few hours and that I want to use again instead of moving them directly to the washer pile.
======
meerita
I became "douche" without know it by accident.

I had many problems in the past when choose which garment use. The most
difficult was combine all together, so I decided to buy clothes from only a
single brand, and only leave the accessories free from the "1 brand method".
So I eliminated the problems of combining clothes.

The truth of this experience is that this worked but then I realized some
things:

1\. It's a double sharp knife idea. Because when you find a really lovely
cloth piece from another brand, you start switching clothes to combine better.
It hurts your economy every time you want to change idea.

2\. I became an official "douchebag" for buying a clothing brand that is
associated with douche/snob people, and this little details was unknown to me
until some day a friend of mine told me: dude, that brand is for douchebags.
It happened because point 1: browsing the web I saw a cool shirt and that lend
me to compulsively buy everything in less than 2 months i was full of that
brand clothes.

The direction I'm taking is more or less like Steve Jobs or other prominent
people who didn't care about the clothing and they care more about the
important stuff they want to make. In fact, many years ago I've meet Joi Ito
and it surprised me he used the same clothing all the time, he has the same
black shirts, black pants and it feels that he doesn't need to change anything
to feel well. I want to take that kind of direction using clothes without any
kind of visual brand or text messages and using the same models so I don't
need to care about clothing anymore.

For the organization ones, I do use simple ikea furniture, piled by colors and
tiers in this order: t1 shirts, t2 pants, t3 jerseys, hoodies.

------
k__
I have a three tier system.

tier 1 is a shoe shelf for the clean clothes: [http://www.moebel-
ideal.de/images/produkte/i55/5502-Schuhkip...](http://www.moebel-
ideal.de/images/produkte/i55/5502-Schuhkipper-mit-Spiegel-Silber.jpg)

one box for underpants, one for shirts etc.

tier 2 is a buttler for the used but "clean" clothes:
[https://images.otto.de/asset/mmo/formatz/herrendiener-
buchef...](https://images.otto.de/asset/mmo/formatz/herrendiener-
buchefarben-3609860.jpg)

tier 3 is a bag for dirty clothes

~~~
daRomansky
The char with the hanger looks nice! Isn't it "girly" looking? :)

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
k__
It is called a valet stand.

Most of the time it's full of clothes so it can't be seen lol

